# Good defrag utility??



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 20, 2011)

I read that there are some really good defrag utilities out there for hard drives, that are also better then the one supplied in Windows. Does anyone know of a good one my friends computer could use it.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 20, 2011)

Ultimate defrag


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> techPowerUp! Forums - Search Results



That don't work .

Try Ultimate Defrag ( this is payware )  Ultimate Defrag 3

Or you could try there old version and you might need to run  it as Administrator

 UltimateDefrag version 1 gone freeware.


I use both the freeware and payware version.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 21, 2011)

Defraggler the same guy that does Ccleaner so all free 

http://www.piriform.com/defraggler


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2011)

AsRock said:


> That don't work .
> 
> Try Ultimate Defrag ( this is payware )  Ultimate Defrag 3
> 
> ...



point is if you search defrag utility, there are like 5 threads on the first page alone


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> point is if you search defrag utility, there are like 5 threads on the first page alone



indeed lol


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 21, 2011)

techPowerUp! Forums - Search Forums

^this link

and CLOSE


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2011)

you must be special, I didn't get the luxury of my link working


----------



## DaveK (Feb 22, 2011)

I recommend Ultimate Defrag, or Defraggler and have a look at Mussel's guide to degragging a drive properly.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 22, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Defraggler the same guy that does Ccleaner so all free
> 
> http://www.piriform.com/defraggler



+1 - very good for ordinary defrag


----------



## qu4k3r (Feb 22, 2011)

I like this: O&O Defrag


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Defraggler the same guy that does Ccleaner so all free
> 
> http://www.piriform.com/defraggler





VulkanBros said:


> +1 - very good for ordinary defrag



+1

It's free and even works on my encrypted logical disks (encrypted container files).


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 23, 2011)

You could try this: iobit Smart Defrag 2

It is free, has boot-time defrag, Moves most recently used files & folders to the fastest area of the disk, etc.

Or, Auslogics Disk Defrag
Auslogics Disk Defrag manual in pdf.

Same features as iobit and free, also.


EDIT:

These two are options and not tried/tested by the Triad (Me, Myself & I).

Puran Defrag Free Edition 7.2
Puran's Website

Glarysoft Disk SpeedUp


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 23, 2011)

It bothers me that on everyone of these "Whats the best Defrag" Defraggler always comes up...

It's not even in the top 10!!!!

It's slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What it does in 2 hours Auslogics disk defrag does 2minutes LITERALLY!!!!

Telling someone that Defraggler is good is bad for TPU imo It's a horrible if not the worst Defragging program out there!

Just to check again I ran Auslogics disk defrag it took 5 minutes as it's been awhile Then I ran it again and again until it had nothing to defragg then started defraggler It's been 1 hour and it's still working on NOTHING!!! 

It's stuck LOL on World of Tanks Beta LuLzzz...

It's Garbage 100% total Garbage


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 23, 2011)

^ You need to keep in mind that each defragment utility has it's own "optimum profile pattern".  If you ran Auslogics again and again until there was nothing more to do... your HDD now matched its preferred settings. But what if your settings EXCLUDED rarely modified files, or files >1GB, or zips, cabs and rars, or moved big files to the end of the disk, etc. *but then* you run defraggler that has a different "optimum profile pattern" where the preferences are different.

The RULE is this: Choose ONE defragger and stick to it. It's not like anti-malware where you can run multiple utilities one after the other, hoping that the second might catch something that the first didn't.  Different defragmenters, in contrast, will compete against each other, as each tries to implement its own preferred profile.

I could run defraggler again and again until the HDD was optimised. If I then ran Auslogics, it would probably spend hours "fixing" the HDD to its own preferred profile.

I won't say that defraggler is better than Auslogics. I haven't compared them. But I will say that defraggler works, and IMO, works well, with a lot of nice features and options if you are prepared to look at and understand the settings. And it's free. Now what is wrong with that? Better than the Windows inbuilt defragger, and better than many many defraggers out there that hit your wallet.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> ^ You need to keep in mind that each defragment utility has it's own "optimum profile pattern".  If you ran Auslogics again and again until there was nothing more to do... your HDD now matched its preferred settings. But what if your settings EXCLUDED rarely modified files, or files >1GB, or zips, cabs and rars, or moved big files to the end of the disk, etc. *but then* you run defraggler that has a different "optimum profile pattern" where the preferences are different.
> 
> The RULE is this: Choose ONE defragger and stick to it. It's not like anti-malware where you can run multiple utilities one after the other, hoping that the second might catch something that the first didn't.  Different defragmenters, in contrast, will compete against each other, as each tries to implement its own preferred profile.
> 
> ...



+1
Yep all defrager's work different

@jmcslob, If i had a program that was taking 2 hours to defrag a drive, another program that was only taking ~5min. i would start worry if it was actually doing anything. But like Bonkers said. Each program is different and varies in settings.


----------



## unknwn (Feb 23, 2011)

I have tried both Defraggler and Auslogics disk defrag. Defraggler causes excessive cpu usage with smaller files and i believe that's why it is much slower than others.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 23, 2011)

I use MyDefrag, I only use Defraggler to "scan" the drives, because that's the only gripe I have with MyDefrag, it analyzes a drive and saves it in a text file that gets overwritten if you analyze a different drive, so you have to copy it somewhere else first.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2011)

+ 1 to iobit Smart Defrag 2
I like it and its treated my system very well.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> It bothers me that on everyone of these "Whats the best Defrag" Defraggler always comes up...
> 
> It's not even in the top 10!!!!
> 
> ...



Slow? or is something up with your system? A 25% fragmented 640GB drive took 10 mins to finish...um, slow?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 23, 2011)

Or maybe it doesn't like RAID....either way it would seem the only Defrag that runs fast on my system is Auslogics

Iobit Smart Defrag 2 runs excellent in the background without slow down and seems to run almost as fast as Auslogics when running it up front and fast..

But Defraggler runs super slow in comparison except on Quick Defrag but then it misses a lot of fragmintation


----------



## Saidrex (Mar 1, 2011)

Built-in windows defragmenter


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 1, 2011)

+1 for defraggler, and all the other programs they make too.


----------



## Q9650 (Mar 1, 2011)

perfectdisk 11 is the best or the soon to be released version 12.. all other defrag software is crap and waste of time.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 1, 2011)

I have tried out most of the defraggers listed above and would not any of them on an OS drive. They all interfere with the boot optimisation that MS has implemented and do not adequately replace it (if the option to do so exists).

I recommend using the Windows defragger, prefetch ,superfetch and layout.ini system for your OS drive as they are all interelated and work the best.

For non OS drives, there are a number of approaches, I suggest Ultimate defrag or Optimum defrag do a great job on game drives or storage drives. Mussels thread has the info.


----------



## Saidrex (Mar 1, 2011)

Q9650 said:


> perfectdisk 11 is the best or the soon to be released version 12.. all other defrag software is crap and waste of time.



 yep. it is the best.


----------



## Bill R TechSpec (Mar 2, 2011)

*Good Defrag Program*

As a tech specialist working for Diskeeper Corporation, I have some experience in this area.

Have your friend check out Diskeeper -- There is even a free trail available at http://www.diskeeper.com.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2011)

Personally, I use Auslogic defrag


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2011)

Auslogics Disk defrag.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 2, 2011)

Bill R TechSpec said:


> As a tech specialist working for Diskeeper Corporation, I have some experience in this area.
> 
> Have your friend check out Diskeeper -- There is even a free trail available at http://www.diskeeper.com.



If you have experience in this area, then share it!

If this is just a marketing plug for your paymaster's software, costing upwards of $350 depending on what PC you might run it on, then I refer all readers to my previous posts here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2202207&postcount=15 and http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44839&highlight=defrag


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting: SSD defrag or SSD optimization?

http://blog.raxco.com/blog/all-thin...rag-software-optimizing-the-latest-technology

With Solid State Drives, file fragmentation essentially is NOT an issue - meaning that you don't typically see any measurable performance issues if a file is fragmented versus if it is contiguous. However, due to the nature of SSDs and how data is written to the drive, free space fragmentation can degrade write performance, and consolidation of free space improves SSD write performance. The whole idea with SSDs is to decrease the number of writes/updates to the SSD, as that is what degrades performance over the long term.  Because you want to minimize writes and updates to the SSD, you want to be sure that any sort of optimization pass performed on the SSD does as little "shuffling" of files and data as possible.

With the upcoming PerfectDisk 12, a new SSD Optimize method focuses exclusively on what matters for performance to SSDs. Intelligent analysis is performed automatically and then utilizes sophisticated file and free space placement algorithms to provide peak SSD performance and better protect your SSD investment. We draw upon our pioneering work with free space consolidation and free space management to ensure optimal SSD performance. The technology intelligently minimizes “writing” to the SSD - which maintains SSD performance over the long term. And it's all done automatically.

Intelligent SSD optimization.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 2, 2011)

Go figure a spokesperson for a company would plug its companies software.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 2, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Go figure a spokesperson for a company would plug its companies software.



+1 for that


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 3, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> +1 for that



Agreed, were about to post +1 to CrAsHnBuRnXp myself (Free advertising FTW)

OT: Out of all Defragapps I have used (a shietload) I have deciced to stick with Perfect Disk, I cant say if it´s teh best, but I sure can recommend it highly. On teh other hand I also might have become so used as to using PD that its just became a routine matter/reflex all of a sudden?

Nuff said!

//Dog


----------



## MattNo5ss (Mar 3, 2011)

I use Defraggler, and usually use the "Quick Defrag" option. It seems to just skip the large files at the end of the defrag since it handles the small files first. Every now and then I'll use the full defrag.

Here's some defrag program testing performed last year: http://www.overclockers.com/defrag-frag/


----------



## Bill R TechSpec (Mar 3, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> If you have experience in this area, then share it!/QUOTE]
> 
> Dude, I just answered a simple question:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 4, 2011)

Bill R TechSpec said:


> Completely Bonkers said:
> 
> 
> > If you have experience in this area, then share it!/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 4, 2011)

Bill R TechSpec said:


> Completely Bonkers said:
> 
> 
> > If you have experience in this area, then share it!
> ...



No, you didn't rub me up the wrong way at all! But you have to acknowledge you registered on this forum just for that post. Clear PR driven activity, your intentions are rather obvious. I bet you don't even have a desk at the Executive Software office, but you are paid as a freelancer for "PR activities".

Because IF you really had knowledge "and experience in this area" then you would have shared some of it. No matter how small that experience might be, something concrete, something objective, would have been useful and *added *to this thread in a constructive way.

If you come back to this forum or thread, don't let these criticisms scare you away. We are all genuinely interested in you sharing some of your knowledge. As a representative of Lisa Terrenzi, as a professional, as an expert in defragmentation, your contribution could help a lot of people - including myself - gain some insight.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 4, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Bill R TechSpec said:
> 
> 
> > No, you didn't rub me up the wrong way at all! But you have to acknowledge you registered on this forum just for that post. Clear PR driven activity, your intentions are rather obvious. I bet you don't even have a desk in Raxco's offices, but you are paid as a freelancer for "PR activities".
> ...


----------



## SuperSonic X 316 (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been using MyDefrag, like it a bit better than Defraggler which was also good.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 5, 2011)

For most users, the one that comes with Vista and Win7 does a perfectly fine job.
Closest thing to Perfect Defrag or Diskeeper and still freeware is Puran Defrag which is not bad.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2011)

I got a cuopon with a magazine for O&O Defrag 12 Pro. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 11, 2011)

I swear by 0&0 Defrag. Being using it for a couple of years now and never had any hassles


----------



## CoolingX (Mar 11, 2011)

Usually I go for defraggler, too


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

As stated before I use Perfect Disk & thats my "preferred" defrag app.

So well now I figured about Defraggler that it might actually be a small/good utility for sure, as its made by Piriform which makes CCleaner which I happen to use/like alot.

I am not using windows own defrag, but sure it "works".
I haven´t used 0&0 Defrag...(Only heard about it/read some).
I also found that I personally didnt "like" Diskkeeper, but hey that´s just me! 
Etc. etc.

So how about now, can we all just agree on/say/recommend that: All/most defrag utilties are "good" to use plz? (not which is teh better).

Cheers folks!

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

MattNo5ss said:


> I use Defraggler, and usually use the "Quick Defrag" option. It seems to just skip the large files at the end of the defrag since it handles the small files first. Every now and then I'll use the full defrag.
> 
> Here's some defrag program testing performed last year: http://www.overclockers.com/defrag-frag/





Dogshitjoint said:


> As stated before I use Perfect Disk & thats my "preferred" defrag app.
> 
> So well now I figured about Defraggler that it might actually be a small/good utility for sure, as its made by Piriform which makes CCleaner which I happen to use/like alot.
> 
> ...



+1 MattNo5ss & Thx for the link man

(Sorry for quoting myself)


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, Diskeeper is imo currently the most advanced program for the job. It's IntelliWrite is capable of preventing fragmentation on-write (where fragments actually happen) so it prevents the fragmentation from the start. So you don't have to grind on-demand defrags in regular intervals, just here and there.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Mar 11, 2011)

^ I like Diskeeper too, because of that reason.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2011)

I used to use 0 & 0 with xp and server 2003 machines as you can set it to load balance or slow\pause on disc usage .... With 7 I just use the built in one ...


----------



## Dirtypants (Mar 13, 2011)

I have used Defraggler, Ultimate Defrag, Perfect Disk, Raxco, O&O Defrag, MyDefrag, Windows Built-In... and as of right now I find O&O does the best job. I use it on my main system and my media server, find its helps with boot and load times. For my school drive I still use Defraggler, a close second.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.paretologic.com/products/regcure/index.aspx

^ An extremely good registry cleaner.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 20, 2011)

Me myself I don't like Ultimate Defrag because the whole web looks like fail Herbalife/Amway advertisement. Good software doesn't need to present itself this way.

I've been using O&O for a few years and I love it.


----------



## Chocobollz (Mar 20, 2011)

Unfortunately I'd say there's no good defragmenter, at least not for win xp and newer (probably because of Microsoft's decision to reverting back to single-cluster defrag, more info about this here). The best defragmenter I've used is Norton Speed Disk 2001 (which come bundled with Norton Utilities 2001) but that is for Win 98 SE xD I've compared it to all the newer defragmenter for win xp and found that it is really can't be beaten in terms of speed, functionality, and effectiveness. With Norton Speed Disk 2001, I can defrag the whole 20 GB of system partition in less than 30 minutes, while using the other defragmenter in win xp, the fastest defragmenter I've tested would take more than 6 hours! (DiskTrix's Ultimate Defrag) And that wasn't using the full defrag option...

So I'd say, you should forget about defragmenting your harddrive in Win XP or newer OSes, or if you insist, I recommend DiskTrix Ultimate Defrag because it is the fastest and most efficient defragmenter judging by the test I've done before. Though I don't know (and don't want to know) how much time would it take to defrag a partition > 20 GB if it even take 6 hours to defrag a 20 GB partition.... I'd say good luck! LOL


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 20, 2011)

Iobit Smart Defrag 2.
Defrag and Deep optimize with boot time optimization selected.


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 20, 2011)

I use Auslogics disk defrag, its free and it does a very good job!! 

http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/features/


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2011)

IOBIT Smart Defrag 2

I've installed it yesterday and it's brilliant. Version 1.5 was a bit twitchy but this one looks really solid. Great interface, nice features and seems to work fine. Time will tell but so far it seems to be doing its job pretty well.


----------

